# Prodiamine(Barricade) + Isoxaben (Gallery) Combo Fall Application



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

I am looking at spraying my fall pre-emergent application here in two weeks. I already have Prodiamine(K1,3) and Dithiopyr(K1,3) on hand. Wanted to possibly add Isoxaben(L,21) with the prodiamine for better broadleaf control and a different mode of action. Anyone use this combo for the fall? I have used Simazine (C1,5) the last two years in the fall for POA and had really good results but wanted better broadleaf results.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Prodiamine, simazine, and isoxaben. Don't trade out the simazine. You still want that alternate MOA for poa.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Movingshrub Would you apply all three at the same time?


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Prodiamine/dithiopyr and isoxaben are different MOA's


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

cldrunner said:


> @Movingshrub Would you apply all three at the same time?


Definitely the prodiamine and simazine. I don't know the residual length for isoxaben so I'll go with this - I don't know of a reason to specifically apply them at different times but check the label. They should all be comparable. Prodiamine and isoxaben are tank mixed and sprayed all the time.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Movingshrub Thank you. I will mix the two and do a separate simazine application.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

cldrunner said:


> @Movingshrub Thank you. I will mix the two and do a separate simazine application.


Why do you want to separate the simazine? For poa control, I would absolutely mix simazine and prodiamine. I don't know the timing for isoxaben, hence you may want to apply it later, or you could apply them all together. It just depends on when you intend to apply and each product's residual.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

What part of the country are you in and what kind of grass? Newbie in the South here.... Will be 1st year I've sprayed pre-emergent and a little stressed about screwing it up


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Is prodiamine or dithiopyr not very effective against poa?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Is prodiamine or dithiopyr not very effective against poa?


They both work, but not the best management practice to count on just one or the other to do the job. Using multiple modes of actions reduces the chance of break through and the chance of developing herbicide resistant populations. I use the top option on this list.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

My first and last app of the year is prodiamine and simzine. I had almost no POA last winter. Never used gallery, but next season my first spray is going to be specticle Flo for sure.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> My first and last app of the year is prodiamine and simzine. I had almost no POA last winter. Never used gallery, but next season my first spray is going to be specticle Flo for sure.


@CenlaLowell Prodiamine and Simazine is what I used last year and this spring. . Both are very inexpensive to put down. I did not have any POA. Maybe 3-4 in 20K yard. The only weeds I had come up were broadleaf and sedge. It was a very wet spring. I was reading the Texas A&M calendar and this is what I read on broadleaf weeds.

"Annual broadleaf weeds
Pre-emergece herbicides for annual grassy weeds (Table 1) may also partially control annual broadleaf weeds. How- ever, isoxaben is a pre-emergence herbicide that controls pre-emergence broadleaf weeds and may be a good option where annual broadleaf weed infestations are severe."

So even though I do not have a big broadleaf problem I decided to add isoxaben into the mix for this fall and maybe even in the spring. Even the generic is pretty expensive but I decided to order. Neil Sperry here in Texas also recommended it. In North Texas he recommends now through first week of September. I am going to try for the first few days in September on all three if I can find a calm evening to spray. I would rather spend the money on pre-emergent rather than fighting the weeds later. Prostrate and spotted spurge is what I had and mostly around the edges of the grass and concrete.

https://cdn-ext.agnet.tamu.edu/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/ESC-042-bermudagrass-lawn-management-calendar.pdf
https://neilsperry.com/2020/08/prevent-winter-weeds-now/


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks @cldrunner those were good reads.

Question, when are y'all applying this last pre emergents??


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

First time doing my own pre or post emergent. As I am searching for these products, I am realizing how expensive the liquid applications are. Is there a place that i can buy this stuff in less than 1 gallon quantities? Otherwise, i am regulated to just using the DF versions, which are considerable cheaper. If i take the latter, would i put all these down, one after another, or mix them and broadcast? I think I am going to go with the 3 MOA route with prodiamine, isoxaben, and simizine...TIA


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@LawnGeek I would go with the DF route. If you have not put pre-emergent out this Fall I would focus on getting *any* pre-emergent down by this weekend and for sure before next weekend.

I would focus on Prodiamine and Isoxaben.

Look for the Prodiamine 5lb. It runs about $65-$70. That is about a 20 yr. supply for you.

Isoxaben(Gallery) is an 1 lb bottle that is about $130-$140. That is about a 4-5 year supply.

You could look on the marketplace on this board as there are guys who do splits. You only really need 1 lb of prodiamine and 9 oz of Isoxaben for a 3-5 year supply.

These two would really set you up for a great pre-emergent control plan. You can find Simazine(Princep) in a 2.5 gallon liquid for about $75 but that is about a 50 year supply for you. Even if the shelf life was only 5 years that is still a pretty good deal.

I bought all three last week from seedranch.com. Although a higher upfront cost, it really is very cost effective for a 5+year supply. About $40 a year over a 5 year period. Yes, they can all be mixed together.


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Do you do a split app with the isoxaben like prodiamine or is it just once a year? For some reason I can't seem to find this info on the label.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

anthonybilotta said:


> Do you do a split app with the isoxaben like prodiamine or is it just once a year? For some reason I can't seem to find this info on the label.


However you want to do it there's no right or wrong way with this part. That's why your not finding nothing on it.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@anthonybilotta I think the max rate you want to use is .50 oz per 1000.

From the label:
Repeat applications at 1 lb or more per acre of Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG should not be made sooner than 60 days after a previous application of Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG. Do not apply more than a total of 4 lbs of Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG per acre within a 12-month period.

If you convert 4 lb X 16 oz per lb = 64 ounces
64 ounces / 43.5 = *1.47 oz per 1000 max yearly rate*
So you could go max rate .50 wait 60 days, max rate .50 wait 60 days, .47 and done for the year. You could also go .3675 four times in the year.

Application Rate Conversion Table for Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG
lb per acre
0.66 1.00 *1.33*
oz per 1000 sq ft
0.25 0.38 *0.50*

Since I am trying to eliminate Henbit with my Fall application I did not have to go as strong as my Spring application to prevent Spurge. I decided to go with two equal applications of .50 oz per 1000(Sep and Feb) and maybe go with an April .47 oz if needed. The point is if you go with more than .38 oz per 1000 then wait 60 days for another app. That is how I read the label..


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

@cldrunner great information, thanks !


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Isn't isoxaben for ornamentals and not turfgrass? I don't think it prevents grassy weeds at all.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Isn't isoxaben for ornamentals and not turfgrass? I don't think it prevents grassy weeds at all.


@Jeremy3292

From the label:

Quali-Pro® Isoxaben 75 WG specialty herbicide is a preemergence product for con- trol of certain broadleaf weeds in *established turfgrass,* landscape ornamentals, container-grown ornamentals, field-grown ornamentals, groundcovers/perennials, ornamental bulbs, non-bearing fruit and nut trees, and non-bearing vineyards

No it does not prevent grassy weeds but it has a wider broadleaf control than most of the typically used pre's.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Is prodiamine or dithiopyr not very effective against poa?


I've used both (one for fall and one for spring) for the past 4 seasons, and I've never had a poa problem. I've never had to supplement prodiamine nor dithiopyr with any other pre-em.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

JayGo said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Is prodiamine or dithiopyr not very effective against poa?
> ...


Are you saying you have been successful with using just prodiamine or dithiopyr alone? No mixing with other pre-m's? That is all I have been doing, prodiamine twice per year. I will get a few weeds I dont want but very few and they are taken care of in post. Just asking to make it clear for myself.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I do split apps of the prodiamine to get my lawn through the spring and summer.
Like anyone else, I'll get the occasional weed (mostly from one neighbor's lawn), but it's not an issue I can't quickly take care with some hand pulling. But I'll admit that I'm a bit OCD like that. As I mow, I'm hand pulling anything that isn't Bermuda.

This year, the only weed I had to spray for in a few spots was creeping wood sorrel (oxalis). It's always crept up in one or two spots, but this year it sprouted lightly throughout the front yard. But that stuff is like Bermuda and just keeps coming back, so I decided to spot spray.

Either I stumbled on the right app rate/method, or maybe my lawn is fine with just those two active ingredients, or I'm not sure....or maybe my constant hand pulling helps me stay ahead of the weeds BEFORE they go to seed. Not sure, but it really has worked for me. Good luck, @TNTurf.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@JayGo, I like this video Matt put together on rotating pre-emergent herbicides. Specifically, he points out that prodiamine and and dithiopyr belong to the same group and that our best reaction to the problem of growing herbicide resistance in weeds is to make use of more than one mode of action. Something to consider for any future plans.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVS8jTiWFo8[/media]


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh yeah, I'm aware of this, @ionicatoms. Right now for me it's a matter of "if it ain't broke...."
Prodiamine and dithiopyr continue to work for me.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

This slide isn't specific to a particular herbicide. Providing for the benefit of the community. Matt has talked about what can happen regulatory-wise if DIY'ers end up being perceived as the cause of resistance, whether in fungicides, insecticides, or presumably herbicides. Good times don't necessarily last.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes, thank you @cldrunner! Unfortunately, my stuff is showing to arrive on tuesday... Later than i wanted, but hopefully i will be able to get it down before it gets too cool here in N Texas.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@LawnGeek Great! That should work fine. Make sure and download the labels and have a plan on how you are going to measure these chemicals. It can get very confusing and you do not want to be confused when you are outside with the hose in the sprayer and it's getting dark. If you do not have a cheap food scale that has grams and oz. you can find them on Amazon for $10ish.


----------



## bretts (Jul 29, 2020)

I just ordered prodiamine, isoxaben, and simazine from domyown.com. I'm worried about the comments that they need to be applied by next weekend. I live in North Alabama, will these not be effective if it's two weeks from now before I get them delivered and put down?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

bretts said:


> I just ordered prodiamine, isoxaben, and simazine from domyown.com. I'm worried about the comments that they need to be applied by next weekend. I live in North Alabama, will these not be effective if it's two weeks from now before I get them delivered and put down?


They will still be effective. Even if you miss a week you will still stop PLENTY of weed germination.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

bretts said:


> I just ordered prodiamine, isoxaben, and simazine from domyown.com. I'm worried about the comments that they need to be applied by next weekend. I live in North Alabama, will these not be effective if it's two weeks from now before I get them delivered and put down?


@bretts I agree with @CenlaLowell . You will have seed germinating all Fall. Some will be early and some will be late. Even if you miss a few you will have longer protection. Winter weeds start to germinate when ground temperatures start to fall below 70 degrees. Even of you were as north as Huntsville, historically you would still have up to about the end of September to get it *watered in *and *activated* .

https://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

I sprayed Prodiamine and Isoxaben today, (a split app of Prodiamine plus a max single rate app for Isoxaben), I had Simazine too, but I'm a little confused on one point. The Simazine (Princep) label says to wait until after Sept. 1. Ok so I waited., But the next thing it says is if spraying mainly for annual bluegrass (aka Poa Annua) then wait until Oct. 1. Thing is, I'm already seeing a few poa sprouts in shady areas. Should I really wait, and why should I wait? It doesn't say why.

I was going to spray the Isoxaben and Simazine, and stagger the Prodiamine in later this fall. But seeing the advice to wait for October made me switch up my plan at the last minute. Prodiamine should have good effect on the poa, so I'm not going naked., But poa is my big worry and it's already stirring. Should I follow up sooner than Oct. 1 with the Simazine?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Groundskeeper Willie 


> he Simazine (Princep) label says to wait until after Sept. 1. Ok so I waited., But the next thing it says is if spraying mainly for annual bluegrass (aka Poa Annua) then wait until Oct. 1. Thing is, I'm already seeing a few poa sprouts in shady areas. Should I really wait, and why should I wait? It doesn't say why.


I have often wondered the same thing. I think it is going to take a biochemistry expert to give us the real answer. I had thought that the mode of action with Simazine was to not prevent the germination but to attack the weed through the root growth. The guy who use to treat my lawn would not use Simazine until late October. So my thought was that _prodiamine _prevents the seed from germinating through cell division but if seeds did germinate then the *Simazine* would attack the root of the small seedling and inhibit photosynthesis.

In the below article the writer says 80% of all POA seed germinates between September 1 and October 30 in NC.

The second article states that Simazine is Absorbed mostly through the roots. Translocated upward to leaves and growing points. Inhibits photosynthesis. Weed seedlings may emerge from the soil, then turn yellow and die.

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/2019/04/annual-bluegrass-poa-annua-spring-invasion/

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/princep-simazine-simazine

So with Simazine I think the plant actually starts to grow but dies as the root comes into contact with the Simazine and is dead under the canopy before we ever see it. This is my purely unscientific opinion and also a great reason to use different modes of action. I guess waiting actually lets the seed germinate and then goes for the kill.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

@cldrunner Thank you, that's a really good answer. I should have done more digging on Poa and Simazine to find out more.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

In order to prevent Prodiamine OD, here is a calculator i found.

https://www.grassdaddy.net/tools/prodiamine-calculator


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> @anthonybilotta I think the max rate you want to use is .50 oz per 1000.
> 
> From the label:
> Repeat applications at 1 lb or more per acre of Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG should not be made sooner than 60 days after a previous application of Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG. Do not apply more than a total of 4 lbs of Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG per acre within a 12-month period.
> ...


@cldrunner I think I'd like to try the 4 split apps of Prodiamine and Isoxaben. If the rate for Isoxaben is .3675, what would the rate be for Prodiamine.

Trying not to screw this up too badly!


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Mewwwda For bermuda 0.83 oz is the MAX yearly rate per 1000 sq ft.. If you decide to try 4 apps then .2075 oz per app(4) for each 1000 sq ft.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Sitting here measuring with my new fancy digital scale, to see what 1.69oz (4,000 sqft yard) looks like, and my mind is blown at how little it takes! Also putting down 2oz of isoxaben. I can see how some guys would over due it...


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

@Mewwwda, use the prodiamine calculator i posted.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

LawnGeek said:


> Sitting here measuring with my new fancy digital scale, to see what 1.69oz (4,000 sqft yard) looks like, and my mind is blown at how little it takes! Also putting down 2oz of isoxaben. I can see how some guys would over due it...


@LawnGeek Even though your upfront costs were high, now you have found out the cheap secret of how the professionals spray. Did you get the pre-emergent down before the rain tonight?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Even a lb of Isoxaben per acre is too rich for the blood of most pros. Unless you have one committed to providing a first class service rather than walking your lawn with a backpack of three way at every visit.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

@cldrunner, heck no! It just came in on Tuesday evening. Not sure when i am going to be able to get it down. Considering putting it down this afternoon, if it isnt raining... Not sure how long it needs to sit before it can be watered in...


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@LawnGeek So here is the interesting situation. I am not an expert but you need to get it down and watered in within a few days. It can be watered in immediately and does not need to sit. About a 1/2 to 1 inch is what you are looking at to get it into the soil.

We had 2+ inches yesterday and last night. The soil is completely saturated so it really needs to be watered in lightly. Example: wet soaked sponge does not absorb water. You gotta get it down soon before weed seed germination but it needs to be water in lightly to have time to absorb into the soil only because we had so much rain the last day or two if that makes sense. Yes, you may have to run your sprinkler and the neighbors may think you are crazy to water after 2+ inches of rain.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Does anyone have any thoughts on dithiopyr vs prodiamine for poa annua control? I have both in the garage and was planning on Sept 15 and Nov 15th split apps. Does it matter which one I do first?


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> @LawnGeek So here is the interesting situation. I am not an expert but you need to get it down and watered in within a few days. It can be watered in immediately and does not need to sit. About a 1/2 to 1 inch is what you are looking at to get it into the soil.
> 
> We had 2+ inches yesterday and last night. The soil is completely saturated so it really needs to be watered in lightly. Example: wet soaked sponge does not absorb water. You gotta get it down soon before weed seed germination but it needs to be water in lightly to have time to absorb into the soil only because we had so much rain the last day or two if that makes sense. Yes, you may have to run your sprinkler and the neighbors may think you are crazy to water after 2+ inches of rain.


Got it down yesterday evening. All went well, from what i can tell. I ordered the Quali-Pro brand prodiamine, but received some different brand that is not listed on seed ranch's website. Not sure if that makes a difference or not, both are prodiamine. Now i just need to find a well rounded liquid fertilizer and get that down.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@LawnGeek Was the prodiamine Alligare in a bag? It is the same but the bag is harder to deal with. They were out of stock of the 5ib container when I ordered about a week ago. It is the same stuff. Is there a reason you want to use liquid fertilizer? I started down that route and found it very difficult. Bermuda needs a lot of N and you will get that in a granular. Make sure and water in that prodiamine.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

@cldrunner it sure was! I looked on seed ranch and didn't see anything for aligare, but i didn't look into it any further. I figured it was all the same. I did get it watered in too. I was the crazy neighbor watering after 2'' of rain. I figured the liquid fert would be more effective and i could get a more even application. What did you find difficult about it? Also, which granular have you had success with?


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@LawnGeek The bag contents of the prodiamine are the same in the bag or container.

With my size yard any time I broadcast spray I have to pull out my 25 gallon tow behind. I think those who do spray urea only put down a max of .1 to .2 N per 1000 sq ft. That may work for cool season grasses but hardly a dent for bermuda. Personally I do not want to be spraying every few days or every week. 
I used:
https://www.siteone.com/en/098623-lesco-fertilizer-28-3-10-50-polyplus-45fe-50-lb/p/336699
all year. I put down .5-.75 lbs N every two-three weeks with great results. I also used a iron plus micro-nutrient supplement twice during the season.
https://www.siteone.com/en/080299-lesco-iron-plus-micronutrient-20fe-8mn-5mg-55s-2zn-50-lb/p/11534


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I asked the question below somewhere else in the forum, but got nothing. I should've just posed the question to you guys.

Out of curiosity, do you do full application rates of each herbicide when you're doing these combos? As I mentioned in my previous post in this thread, I've had nothing but good results for the past 4 years with nothing but prodiamine in the spring and dithiopyr in the fall. So I'm a bit curious about this sorcery you guys speak of.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@JayGo I am surrounded by acres of weeds around me. Everyone is different. Some have been treating there lawn for years and do not need to do "full" treatments. Some live in neighborhoods where everyone uses a professional applicator and there is not as high of weed pressure. Some have great canopy's that keep weed seed out. Others have had their lawns damaged by armyworms, take all patch, and bad management from previous owners. Everyone has different soil types and stories. No two lawns are the same.

I have used both Prodiamine and Dithyopyr with success. This year I decided to add isoxaben for broadleaf because of the *sorcerers *at Texas A&M Turf science research and Neil Sperry (written several books on lawn care and gardening.)

From Texas A&M: Pre-emergece herbicides for annual grassy weeds (Table 1) may also partially control annual broadleaf weeds. How- ever, isoxaben is a pre-emergence herbicide that controls pre-emergence broadleaf weeds and may be a good option where annual broadleaf weed infestations are severe.

My broadleaf weed infestation was not severe but henbit and spurge have been my nemesis. I was willing to pay up to try and reduce those issues.

If you are happy with your results then there is no need to change.

To answer your question I use a full rate split in half for prodiamine. I used a half rate of Isoxaben and a half rate of Simazine. I will apply Simazine again in 60 days and the prodiamine/Isoxaben combo in February.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Did my first liquid pre-emergent app. I mixed 1oz of prodiamine 65wg and 1.5oz of isoxaben 75wg in 4 gallons of water today with no problems.

Now - if only I can figure out how fast to walk with this new sprayer.


----------



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> Did my first liquid pre-emergent app. I mixed 1oz of prodiamine 65wg and 1.5oz of isoxaben 75wg in 4 gallons of water today with no problems.
> 
> Now - if only I can figure out how fast to walk with this new sprayer.


@ionicatoms I filled my tank with just water and had a practice round, before I put anything down. That gave me an idea of what kind of pace I needed.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@LawnGeek I did the same thing, but it turns out I spray differently when there's dye in the mix than I do with clear/plain water. Either I'm too heavy with dyed batches (and run out more quickly than expected) or I'm lite with the water mix. Luckily, I was targeting at the low rate so even though I ended up putting out more than intended, I didn't end up exceeding single-application max rate on my St. Aug.

My advice to any other liquid-newbie would be to start with biostims/micro's/fert and work up to *cides, starting with the low rate.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

From pages 11 and 12 of my Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75WG product label:
https://www.domyown.com/msds/Isoxaben_75_WG_Label11.pdf

Established Turfgrass
Use Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG as a preemergence treatment for control of certain
broadleaf weeds in established cool-season and warm-season turfgrass.
Apply Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG any time prior to germination of target weeds.
Note: Refer to the PRODUCT INFORMATION section of this label for Use Precau-
tions and Restrictions and information on mixing and application, application
rates, and weeds controlled prior to using this product.
Specific Use Precautions and Restrictions for Turfgrasses:
Apply Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG to newly seeded turfgrass (including overseeded
turfgrass) only after seedlings are established (three leaf stage and tillering) and
well rooted. Do not overseed established turfgrass sooner than 60 days following
an application of Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG.
• Do not apply Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG to golf course putting greens.
• Do not apply Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG to dichondra.
• Do not apply Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG to turfgrass grown for seed.
Tank Mixing
Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG may be tank mixed with Quali-Pro Dithiopyr 40 WSB or
Quali-Pro Prodiamine herbicides and applied as a preemergence treatment to
broaden the spectrum of annual grass and broadleaf weed control. Quali-Pro Isox-
aben 75 WG may also be applied as a separate treatment to supplement the effec-
tiveness of granular pre-emergent grass control herbicides in cool- and
warm-season turfgrass. Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG may be tank mixed with poste-
mergence broadleaf herbicides registered for use on established turfgrass to control
existing broadleaf weeds to provide residual preemergence broadleaf weed control.
Applied as directed, Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG in tank mix with other products reg-
istered for use on turfgrass will provide control of susceptible weed species listed
on the respective labels. When using Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG in tank mix com-
binations with other products, read and follow all applicable use directions, precau-
11tions, and limitations on the respective product labels. Refer to instructions for Quali-
Pro Isoxaben 75 WG - Tank Mix in the MIXING DIRECTIONS section.
Use Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG on the following turfgrass species:
Established Cool-Season Turfgrass
Common Name
bentgrass, creeping
bentgrass, colonial
bluegrass, Kentucky
fescue, chewing
fescue, creeping red
fescue, sheeps
fescue, tall
ryegrass, perennial
Scientific Name
Agrostis stolonifera
Agrostis tenuis
Poa pratensis
Festuca rubra var. commutata
Festuca rubra
Festuca ovina
Festuca arundinaceae
Lolium perenne
Established Warm-Season Turfgrass*
Common Name
Scientific Name
bahiagrass
Paspalum notatum
bermudagrass
Cynodon dactylon
buffalograss
Buchloe dactyloides
centipedegrass
Eremochloa ophiuroides
fescue, tall
Festuca arundinaceae
(growing in warm-season areas)
St. Augustinegrass
Stenotaphrum secundatum
zoysiagrass
Zoysia japonica
zoysiagrass
Zoysia tenuifolia
*Sprigged Warm-Season Turfgrass: Use Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG post-sprig-
ging as a preemergence treatment for control of certain broadleaf weeds in warm-
season turfgrass. Apply anytime after sprigging in the following turfgrass species:
bermudagrass, bahiagrass, St. Augustinegrass, centipedegrass, and buffalograss.
Do not apply more than 1 lb per acre of Quali-Pro Isoxaben 75 WG during the es-
tablishment phase for newly sprigged warm-season turfgrass. Do not apply Quali-
Pro Isoxaben 75 WG to varieties of dwarf-type bermudagrass or to any turfgrass
species being sprigged on golf course tees or greens.
1\


----------

